# Record temperatures prediction for the summer, warm getting warmer...



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

With temperatures reaching 30+ degrees in the North in recent days, it seems highly likely that much of Spain will see record temperatues in July and August

It certainly makes one wonder just how hot its going to be this summer

Could be 49/50 degrees in some parts, any thoughts ? 



Dave :rain:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> With temperatures reaching 30+ degrees in the North in recent days, it seems highly likely that much of Spain will see record temperatues in July and August
> 
> It certainly makes one wonder just how hot its going to be this summer
> 
> ...


I hope not!! It gets hot enough as it is!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> I hope not!! It gets hot enough as it is!!


Yes, it sure was a scorcher here yesterday. I've got a touch of sunburn and the mozzie bites to prove it!! Bit overcast and cooler today though....oh well.

Tallulah.x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, it sure was a scorcher here yesterday. I've got a touch of sunburn and the mozzie bites to prove it!! Bit overcast and cooler today though....oh well.
> 
> Tallulah.x



Yes it's forecast to rain in Galicia for the next 2-3 days

Was cloudy here early morning, but now its totally sunny and hot


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Yes it's forecast to rain in Galicia for the next 2-3 days
> 
> Was cloudy here early morning, but now its totally sunny and hot


 Alright Dave, don't rub it in!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, it sure was a scorcher here yesterday. I've got a touch of sunburn and the mozzie bites to prove it!! Bit overcast and cooler today though....oh well.
> 
> Tallulah.x


It's cloudy here today too. Thick pea soup yesterday!! ....lovely


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Alright Dave, don't rub it in!!


Crikey it's hot, off to the pool for a little swim


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Crikey it's hot, off to the pool for a little swim


ppptttthhhh - that's me blowing a big fat cyber raspberry. You'll soon get fed up with all that sunshine and come galloping back up North again!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> It's cloudy here today too. Thick pea soup yesterday!! ....lovely


I know you miss it Chica!! However, just wanted a bit more sunshine as it keeps the grass down. Means we'll be cutting it again after only a few days.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I know you miss it Chica!! However, just wanted a bit more sunshine as it keeps the grass down. Means we'll be cutting it again after only a few days.


You have grass???? Now I really am envious:tongue:

You all must think "why on earth is she still in Spain"!!! I like the sun, looking out from the shade:lol::lol: and cloud and fog is a novelty. Love it but if I had it most of the year I would hate it. Never happy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's certainly hot here and the pool doesn't open until mid July.
Some office workers will be going on their shorter working week soon; I think it's from mid June to September depending on the company. It's a sure sign that summer's near. I think we're going to get baked this year after a couple of cooler summers recently. If so, avoid the city of Madrid like the plague: Going up higher you should be alright - El Escorial, La Pedriza, Navacerada...


----------



## spanishstokey (Dec 8, 2008)

30 degrees indoors yesterday...........bloomin hot!

regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishstokey said:


> 30 degrees indoors yesterday...........bloomin hot!
> 
> regards


According to the thermometre by my pool its 43c at the mo, phew, its too hot!!!!!! Am I the same person who was moaning about the cold???

Jo xxx


----------



## spanishstokey (Dec 8, 2008)

Jo..........ure only down the road from us!!!! I take it that is in the sun seeing as it is by ure pool and not in the shade!!! That's still bloomin hot, I've been shading under orange tres for most of the morning!!

Regards


----------



## spanishstokey (Dec 8, 2008)

Tres, no..............trees!LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishstokey said:


> Jo..........ure only down the road from us!!!! I take it that is in the sun seeing as it is by ure pool and not in the shade!!! That's still bloomin hot, I've been shading under orange tres for most of the morning!!
> 
> Regards


Thats why I'm indoors on here LOL!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> According to the thermometre by my pool its 43c at the mo, phew, its too hot!!!!!! Am I the same person who was moaning about the cold???
> 
> Jo xxx


Yep!:rain::clap2:



Doggy


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Feeling hot yet ?

It's forecast 40 degrees + on Thursday 


:juggle:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Bloody hope the temperature's changing. Last night, we had the mother of all thunderstorms here and torrential rain. My neurotic dog decided to keep me up all night, jumping on the beds and even jumped into the bath to hide at one point. Roll on some good weather. Mind you, that'll be fiesta time and the bangs will set her off yet again. God I'm knackered!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Bloody hope the temperature's changing. Last night, we had the mother of all thunderstorms here and torrential rain. My neurotic dog decided to keep me up all night, jumping on the beds and even jumped into the bath to hide at one point. Roll on some good weather. Mind you, that'll be fiesta time and the bangs will set her off yet again. God I'm knackered!



You need some sun Taliban, as you are totally white as a GHOST !


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> You need some sun Taliban, as you are totally white as a GHOST !


Oi!!! Are you taking the mickey out of my delicate English rose complexion?! I suppose you're like George Hamilton III - can't wait to see your photo, Mr Mahogany.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Oi!!! Are you taking the mickey out of my delicate English rose complexion?! I suppose you're like George Hamilton III - can't wait to see your photo, Mr Mahogany.



By fluke, I've met Steve Hall from the forum and I've met "Sunnyspain" and very nice he is too.... young, good looking, well mannered and polite!!

I'm a bit scared of the bloke up in Huescar tho?? Not sure whether I'll find half man, half donkey if I ever pluck up the courage??


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> By fluke, I've met Steve Hall from the forum and I've met "Sunnyspain" and very nice he is too.... young, good looking, well mannered and polite!!
> 
> I'm a bit scared of the bloke up in Huescar tho?? Not sure whether I'll find half man, half donkey if I ever pluck up the courage??
> 
> ...


Are we talking about the very same Dave SunnySpain?!?!

I don't think anyone needs to be scared of the X Man - I reckon he's a big softy underneath.....

So question is then - if you had the chance to meet the folks on this forum - would you?? How would their forum personalities translate into real life, I wonder??:ranger:

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Are we talking about the very same Dave SunnySpain?!?!
> 
> I don't think anyone needs to be scared of the X Man - I reckon he's a big softy underneath.....
> 
> ...


Yep the very same Dave, Sunny spain and he's really sweet and comes across as well educated but dont tell him I said that!!! 

Actually I'd love to meet everyone on here, I find it facinating how people come across on here and what they're "really" like!! I maintain that I'm just the same as I write here?? 

Stevehall, well he's quieter in real life than on here, less opinionated and more of a gentleman than I thought he'd be!!!!!! (he's gonna kill me isnt he )

As for XT, hhhhmmm, yes, I'll bet he's polite and as quiet as a church mouse!!!LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> As for XT, hhhhmmm, yes, I'll bet he's polite and as quiet as a church mouse!!!LOL


I'm very shy and introverted, and suffer from low self esteem.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm very shy and introverted, and suffer from low self esteem.


:spiton't believe a word of it!! Blonde, not stupid!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> :spiton't believe a word of it!! Blonde, not stupid!!!


Xtreme, you are terrible LOL!!!  introvert did you say????? I dont think so

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Jo laid the smack down on me! That's made my low self esteem worse now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Jo laid the smack down on me! That's made my low self esteem worse now!


somehow I think you'll get over it!!!! 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> somehow I think you'll get over it!!!!


If I had half a chance I would!


----------



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

What with all the complaining about the weather being too hot I think some of you need to be flown back to the uk for a week. You'll soon be itching to get back out to the 45c heat and the pool lol! ;-)

Oh, roll on july when I'll be joining you all!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveBarbosa said:


> What with all the complaining about the weather being too hot I think some of you need to be flown back to the uk for a week. You'll soon be itching to get back out to the 45c heat and the pool lol! ;-)
> 
> Oh, roll on july when I'll be joining you all!


I'm going back to the UK at the end of June for 10 days, so yes, that should be a reality check!!
No pleasing some of us is there?? 

Good luck with your journey Steve

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm going back to the UK at the end of June for 10 days, so yes, that should be a reality check!!
> No pleasing some of us is there??
> 
> Good luck with your journey Steve
> ...


Thanks Jo. Looking forward to resigning at work soon ha ha


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

SteveBarbosa said:


> What with all the complaining about the weather being too hot I think some of you need to be flown back to the uk for a week. You'll soon be itching to get back out to the 45c heat and the pool lol! ;-)
> 
> Oh, roll on july when I'll be joining you all!


Cant win sometimes.
I was starting to feel the heat so I left Spain just over a week ago heading North possibly to my home in Weardale,N.E.England only to be advised by my Son that it was still Winter with a covering of snow,not so unusual up there in early June,so I made a slight diversion into Sweden for a while, until the N.E.Winter is over........usually about mid July.


----------

